# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Leiocassis micropogon

## benny

Hi guys,

A special catfish that Mr. Tree got from Sumatra, Indonesia





Cheers,

----------


## benny

Another one.



Cheers,

----------


## benny

Close up...



Cheers,

----------


## lorba

very nice fish, but it seems small, how big?

----------


## benny

About 15 cm. That should be the matured size already.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

Swee, the background more blur better nia.

Only 3 pc in Singapore now I guess..2 of them are in a HOPELESS tank now..so fingers crossed!  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

Hey man,

My cousin also found that catfish somewhere near Seri Aman in Sawarak!

It seems that some fish in Sumatra is same as ours!

----------


## kuching

Here are the pictures taken by me on the "hunting" trip in Sarawak. Doesn't it seems like the same species as the one found by Mr Tree?

----------


## benny

Hi Mike,

It certainly looks like the same fish. Mr. Tree is in Sarawak now, maybe you can ask him when you guys meet up later.

And let us know too.

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

Yup, I met Mr Tree last night. 

I brought him to drink Sarawak coffee (coffee house is like coffee bean style).....he is a busy man....he is leaving to Miri today.

----------


## lorba

he went off alone? I thought you would be his guide? :P

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:3be4abe6c4="kuching"]Hey man,

My cousin also found that catfish somewhere near Seri Aman in Sawarak!

It seems that some fish in Sumatra is same as ours![/quote:3be4abe6c4]

yes, the river systems (especially those on the west and north east) of Borneo are connected to the Sumatran river systems during the ice ages when the water levels are up to 100m lower. The combined landmass is known as Sundaland and the major river draining Sumatra, Borneo and Malaya was called the North Sunda River.

----------


## kuching

No. Mr tree is doing "business" in Miri....

I'll be his partner when he is back to Kuching....soon, then I'll show our collection in my web site!

----------


## kuching

...I went to collect fish with my cousin last Sat.Here is the catfish i caught...Glyp. major.It likes to sleep on the bottom of the tank.Very hard to feed it...doesn't care anything moving in front of it.Anyone knows how to feed it?

----------


## lorba

maybe it is still stressed? Small fishes?

----------


## kuching

could be under stress....only 10cm long.

----------


## lorba

kuching, have u got some biotope pictures of the catfish?

----------


## kuching

yup...check out the freshwater fauna forum under the title "freshwater shrimp collected last Saturday"...i post the habitat pix there.

----------


## MrTree

[quote:c2fe55a7a9="kuching"]could be under stress....only 10cm long.[/quote:c2fe55a7a9]

Mike,

It was a great fishing trip. Anyway, try to feed it with bloodworm after the light off.

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

yup....this kind of catfish mostly stay at the bottom for whole day.....no idea how to make him eat!I'll try my best!

----------


## kuching

ALAMAK!My hill stream catfish died!The dead body polluted my water tank &amp; killed even more fish!My hairy pincers shrimp was eating the dead fish when i took away the drift wood!I still not good in keeping this kind of catfish.....anyone can teach me how to keep this type of catfish?

----------

